# China - Taiwan conflict



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 14, 2021)

So probably many of you have heard about this decades-long conflict between China (PRC) and Taiwan (ROC). 
There have been quite a lot of threats from the PRC side, even causing armed conflict in the past (three Taiwan Strait crisis events). 
China's violence towards Taiwan never really stopped - in fact, it's now worse and worse, with state mouthpieces threatening a war and even making death threats towards the President.

Personally, I have two wolves in myself. One is the one making me panic over the war, causing me to think about worst case scenario where I'll lose a place I will come back to and one of dearest people in the world...  which in turn makes my mental health go bonkers.

On the other side, this sabre-rattling has been going on for over 70 years, and yet PRC fails to even start its grand vendetta of "reunification".

What are your thoughts on that? Do you think USA and the allies will help Taiwan in case a war would break out? Or rather Taiwan will sadly succumb into the PRC regime against people's will?


----------



## Xzi (Sep 14, 2021)

tsao said:


> On the other side, this sabre-rattling has been going on for over 70 years, and yet PRC fails to even start its grand vendetta of "reunification".
> 
> What are your thoughts on that? Do you think USA and the allies will help Taiwan in case a war would break out? Or rather Taiwan will sadly succumb into the PRC regime against people's will?


I think the only reason China hasn't invaded Taiwan already is because of worldwide pressure against it, and that's also the reason it will most likely remain nothing but sabre-rattling.  It's top priority for capitalists the world over that microchip manufacturing not be disrupted again for any period of time.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 14, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I think the only reason China hasn't invaded Taiwan already is because of worldwide pressure against it, and that's also the reason it will most likely remain nothing but sabre-rattling.  It's top priority for capitalists the world over that microchip manufacturing not be disrupted again for any period of time.


Honestly, with Xi having the power in his hands, I wish I was as calm. This dude is unpredictable as fuck and I wouldn't be surprised if he would actually make the move. Especially in case of a crisis within the CCP where he would lose power.

Some people I've talked to say the war would break out in 2030s, which... I really want to hope it's not true.
Hard to not worry when lives of your beloved ones are at stake.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 14, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I think the only reason China hasn't invaded Taiwan already is because of worldwide pressure against it, and that's also the reason it will most likely remain nothing but sabre-rattling.  It's top priority for capitalists the world over that microchip manufacturing not be disrupted again for any period of time.


New foundries in other countries could make TSMC less important in the future. That would be good for microchips but bad for Taiwan.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 14, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> New foundries in other countries could make TSMC less important in the future. That would be good for microchips but bad for Taiwan.


I know it's a foolish mentality, but I feel Taiwan shouldn't be defended solely because of semiconductors. There's more to this country than that.

But, after all, it's money talking nowadays. Won't be surprised if Taiwan will be left alone in the war.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 14, 2021)

tsao said:


> I know it's a foolish mentality, but I feel Taiwan shouldn't be defended solely because of semiconductors. There's more to this country than that.
> 
> But, after all, it's money talking nowadays. Won't be surprised if Taiwan will be left alone in the war.


One of the most shocking things I saw early on in the pandemic was when a senior W.H.O official refused to name Taiwan in an interview.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 14, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> One of the most shocking things I saw early on in the pandemic was when a senior W.H.O official refused to name Taiwan in an interview.


WHO? You mean that pseudo-org corrupted by Chinese money?
This and the general Covid shit just proves Taiwan needs no blessing from WHO, UN or any of those orgs. We can survive on our own if they don't want us to share our experiences to make the world better.

Fuck the UN, we don't need their blessing to be a sovereign country either.


----------



## Kurt91 (Sep 14, 2021)

The one I thought was funny was immediately after the Olympics, after China claimed that since Taiwan is part of China, all of the medals Taiwan won count as Chinese victories and the medal counts should be added together, meaning China won the Olympics.

The whole time, I was thinking: "Okay, if Taiwan is a part of China, that should mean that China should be disqualified from every event they participated in for cheating, since they had twice the number of participants in each event, bringing their effective medal count to zero for disqualification. If they don't want this dishonor of cheating in an international event like that, then they would have to claim Taiwan as a separate country. So, which is it? Is Taiwan a separate country, or did China cheat so brazenly in an international event with so much global reverence that it's practically religious, that they should be barred from ever participating in the future?"


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 14, 2021)

Kurt91 said:


> The one I thought was funny was immediately after the Olympics, after China claimed that since Taiwan is part of China, all of the medals Taiwan won count as Chinese victories and the medal counts should be added together, meaning China won the Olympics.
> 
> The whole time, I was thinking: "Okay, if Taiwan is a part of China, that should mean that China should be disqualified from every event they participated in for cheating, since they had twice the number of participants in each event, bringing their effective medal count to zero for disqualification. If they don't want this dishonor of cheating in an international event like that, then they would have to claim Taiwan as a separate country. So, which is it? Is Taiwan a separate country, or did China cheat so brazenly in an international event with so much global reverence that it's practically religious, that they should be barred from ever participating in the future?"


Most entertainment is when it comes to marriage equality. Tankie kiddies will say China indeed has no marriage equality but then adamantly claim Taiwan is China. 

Make it make sense... People will do a fuck ton of mental gymnastics to bootlick CCP.

As for the Olympics - I watched the results live and it made me so happy and emotional seeing Taiwan get three golds with such a small team (compared to Poland who got only 2 total medals more with 4x bigger team).

Then I realized these heroes wouldn't hear the national anthem nor see the national flag. It went to super depressing real quick.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 14, 2021)

China's a big country they can easily move nukes from "stratigic points" (targets for air raids that would be bases,silos, etc) to prevent being destroyed either way the world loses because of WMD's will eventually be the death of humanity, now say China makes the move on Taiwan an easy answer WORLD WAR 3 anything can cause it at this point the US concieve the atomic bomb thanks to that mad scientist Albert Wily.....er einstien he opened pandora's box and it's too late to close it


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 14, 2021)

tsao said:


> What are your thoughts on that? Do you think USA and the allies will help Taiwan in case a war would break out? Or rather Taiwan will sadly succumb into the PRC regime against people's will?
> 
> _Please do not comment if you hold the position in favor of PRC and consider Taiwan a Chinese province. I don't need this type of morons on this thread._


You don't really get to request such a thing. People could make the case in favour of it being a rebellious province, as per the PRC position, though for pragmatic purposes most would disagree (it has its own government, passports, technically embassies...)

Still I figure the US would probably wimp out. They would send a strongly worded letter, maybe even a do nothing sanction, but even if they were not going through another isolationist phase (and they seem to be, regardless of political party) the ability for them to take on China is limited and would likely only do it to save themselves rather than playing world police.
Europe is not really in a position to do force projection there (the economics are not good, and that is without taking in a good chunk of the middle east and north Africa's not quite finest, and China pulling more than a few key strings there), and the UK is not much better (might do something for Hong Kong, even if that is just offer passports to those that might qualify). China and Africa are already thralls of China, no chance the middle east will do anything, Australia could maybe just about defend itself (and would likely suffer massively on the economic front as China is a fairly big part of its economy), Russia has its own issues (its birth rate/population collapse is only marginally better than China) and is probably playing the long game anyway (though might take a bit of land if it can), India would only intervene if it is was in its own interest or could catch China on the back foot.

Others above debate whether it would be in the economic interests of people to go against China here, and that is always the main reason for anything. If China is the world's factory (at least for another decade or so before wages shoot up more there) then Taiwan is the good factory (good materials, actual tolerances... make stuff that is nice to use) where China tends to make junk. That means something but I imagine places are going for more of a strategic reserve approach here, if not national security, and rolling their own factories despite the costs or leaning into robots to reduce costs as much as is possible.

This guy covers what would go there if the US tried it on.

China's military efficacy is debated (most think it would not do well) but getting marginally better. The US... not so much, though enough to still make a dent in places.

With neutral US


China is also on the verge of some pretty unpleasant fates


Plus a couple more on water and internal stability (there is a reason they are ramping up the surveillance, fabricating nationalism and the like, though even before you consider that then for all China's authoritarian tendencies their internal provinces have a lot of sway).

When unstable countries need a focusing point then they tend to create a war* to try to pull focus from the failures of governance. If they win then they get a little reprieve while people are riding high from that, if they fail then they collapse faster.

*can pick things from ancient times to today if you want. Rome had its fair share, Argentina-Falklands was probably one of these, south America in general is full of them, Africa can be these but more often is lines on a map being drawn by people that never set foot there and did not understand anything there, USSR-Afghanistan, Finland-Russia this though also need of a better port, possibly World War 2, whether Japanese imperialism in the early-mid 1900s was this is harder to say but it did not hurt, Napoleon's various efforts are at some level this, Italy in more modern times is this (the farce that was Italian colonialism through world war 2 for instance), the middle east has this every 5 minutes it seems...

For my money the fate of Hong Kong will probably be the thing to watch there. That is going to get flattened before too long, when that goes then they will probably coast off that for a while and then contemplate Taiwan, unless a suitable African target of belt and road becomes a thing, or maybe they can swipe something from India (probably by starting something with the Sri Lanka set or Pakistan set, that or doing the usual fund and arm and independence movement somewhere and you have endless choices here), maybe go enforce a debt collection from some state they have given a loan to that is now not agreeing to pay it or hand over one of their shiny ports/mines/oil refineries or something.


Short version. You better hope China's coming collapse is short, sharp and swift so they can't do a war of diversion on Taiwan. Also better hope nobody finds oil or something valuable in all those disputed islands/surrounding waters as that will be more than an issue with coastal defences/exclusion zones is nice.
You also better hope China's influence policies don't suddenly actually get good (see also Russia, U.K., US... spies, political and economic influencing and whatnot) rather than pretty laughable like it is at present (and they even have the benefit here of speaking nominally the same language compared to far different efforts like English where nuance is crazy hard). From what I have seen of political things in Taiwan this last few years then mainland China's sock puppets in political parties there are increasing in monetary support despite no real grass roots support such that they could be a real threat there, even more so if they decide to mess with the fairness of elections. If said sock puppets get enough power that they can open the borders (and presumably dump a load of money to make it worth it)... oh dear.


----------



## Phenj (Sep 14, 2021)

If Taiwan falls (USA doesn't intervene), so does the USA as a trusted ally. 
It would be the nail in the coffin for the USA as a world policeman.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 15, 2021)

Phenj said:


> If Taiwan falls (USA doesn't intervene), so does the USA as a trusted ally.
> It would be the nail in the coffin for the USA as a world policeman.


Would it really?
Basically everything other than the panama invasion and a couple of banana wars since world war 2 has been a failure (Korea, Vietnam, Iraq, Iraq 2, Afghanistan, Bosnia to an extent, any efforts in Africa outside of a few special forces efforts, Syria...) and people still go to it for help. The US is arguably self sufficient at this point with its own oil (part of the reason for lack of intervention in a lot of the middle east before they reached that point), give or take what the hippies want to force to go for lithium (not much in US borders, recycling it is a pain) or something to power the nuclear reactors for all those cars, or maybe some tech companies need for the rare earths (guess what Afghanistan has a lot of).
The US stood idly by really with Russia messing around in Ukraine, nobody really cared in the end. All still trade with the US and try hard not to annoy it.

To that end "oh well, that sucks, we'll see you in a few decades when you emerge back, business as usual" would be my prediction for that one.


----------



## Zajumino (Sep 15, 2021)

tsao said:


> What are your thoughts on that? Do you think USA and the allies will help Taiwan in case a war would break out? Or rather Taiwan will sadly succumb into the PRC regime against people's will?


The CCP will not start a war unless it thinks it will win. Right now, since the US is (perceived to be) militarily strong and has an interest in keeping Taiwan safe, they won't do anything too extreme. Plus, invading Taiwan would destroy much of its economic value, which is something nobody wants. Over time, though, as the USA's ability or willingness to fight decreases, they might try something like taking over without starting a war in order for it to be acceptable enough for the rest of the world.



tsao said:


> _Please do not comment if you hold the position in favor of PRC and consider Taiwan a Chinese province. I don't need this type of morons on this thread._


What are you talking about? Taiwan is a province of China. After all, the ROC is the only legitimate government of China.



subcon959 said:


> One of the most shocking things I saw early on in the pandemic was when a senior W.H.O official refused to name Taiwan in an interview.


Shocking? Obviously, this was done out of respect for Taiwan's success in suppressing COVID-19.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 15, 2021)

Zajumino said:


> Over time, though, as the USA's ability or willingness to fight decreases, they might try something like taking over without starting a war in order for it to be acceptable enough for the rest of the world


This is what worries me most... 
Stuff like that makes me wish I were in Taiwan so I could inscript to the army. At least I want to die knowing I was doing something for the good.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 15, 2021)

In the short term, I think it's more likely that the situation with India will escalate first. If they end up losing that (which seems more likely than not) then who knows what they might do to try to save face.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 15, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> In the short term, I think it's more likely that the situation with India will escalate first. If they end up losing that (which seems more likely than not) then who knows what they might do to try to save face.


I mean they would be quite weakened by India. Not to mention IND and TWN are now quite allies, add Japan on top of that. If USA won't help, they will probably do


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2021)

I think that China invading Taiwan would result in something like a small world war. Involving America and other countries of Asia like Japan. Not sure about the rest though


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 15, 2021)

fallguy441 said:


> I think that China invading Taiwan would result in something like a small world war. Involving America and other countries of Asia like Japan. Not sure about the rest though


The EU will release a statement that they are deeply worried. Their deadliest weapon.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 15, 2021)

China will never invade Taiwan. A massive war with a lot of losses for the Chinese government. 
Anyone know with the culture. It's the mans job to takecare of his parents when they're old. It's also his job to support his wife's parents.

Also China's economy would plummet and the stability of the country would crumble from with in.
The only solution for the CCP to take over Taiwan. Is a peaceful one.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2021)

tsao said:


> The EU will release a statement that they are deeply worried. Their deadliest weapon.


yes and that they will consider sanctions against China.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 15, 2021)

linuxares said:


> China will never invade Taiwan. A massive war with a lot of losses for the Chinese government.
> Anyone know with the culture. It's the mans job to takecare of his parents when they're old. It's also his job to support his wife's parents.
> 
> Also China's economy would plummet and the stability of the country would crumble from with in.
> The only solution for the CCP to take over Taiwan. Is a peaceful one.


Which is never going to happen. The Taiwanese will NEVER unify with China if CCP is in power.

Unification under ROC... That would have more supporters than being under CCP's boot, although it's not a favored position too.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



fallguy441 said:


> yes and that they will consider sanctions against China.


ccp is literally shaking and crying /s


----------



## Jayro (Sep 15, 2021)

I will always be on the side of Taiwan.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 15, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I will always be on the side of Taiwan.


lets get married /j


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 15, 2021)

tsao said:


> This is what worries me most...
> Stuff like that makes me wish I were in Taiwan so I could inscript to the army. At least I want to die knowing I was doing something for the good.


Why be in a hurry to throw your life away?

Noble/heroic sacrifices really aren't.

History is full of people that did that for countries nobody outside of a few dedicated history types knows the name of.

Equally one dude with a gun or maybe loading artillery in an army... can do some damage but probably not.
A person doing a bit of black hat fun... can do a bit more but likely nothing that hits too hard.
A person thinking, playing economics, building things, undermining your enemies... far more there. https://ia903009.us.archive.org/34/...Confessions of an economic hit man - 2004.pdf


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 15, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Why be in a hurry to throw your life away?
> 
> Noble/heroic sacrifices really aren't.
> 
> ...


You've never experienced survivor's guilt, haven't you?

One of worst feelings to feel imo. If my country falls down, then I don't think I want to stay on this planet tbh.


Might sound nationalistic, but that's how I feel.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 15, 2021)

tsao said:


> You've never experienced survivor's guilt, haven't you?
> 
> One of worst feelings to feel imo. If my country falls down, then I don't think I want to stay on this planet tbh.
> 
> ...


Survivor guilt seems like a stupid thing to feel so no, never indulged in that one.

Plenty of people have had countries fall or up and vanish on them before, or so fundamentally change as to be unrecognisable. Probably unfortunate but hardly seems like something to stop moving on for.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 15, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Survivor guilt seems like a stupid thing to feel so no, never indulged in that one.
> 
> Plenty of people have had countries fall or up and vanish on them before, or so fundamentally change as to be unrecognisable. Probably unfortunate but hardly seems like something to stop moving on for.


Y'see, every human is a bit different. Some will move on and keep living. But I feel, if you love something or someone and lose them, it's hard to move on.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 15, 2021)

tsao said:


> Y'see, every human is a bit different. Some will move on and keep living. But I feel, if you love something or someone and lose them, it's hard to move on.


If you have a stupid weakness like that then best to work around it.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 15, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> If you have a stupid weakness like that then best to work around it.


Seeing how you're emotionally inept no wonder you don't understand some people may love their countries.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 15, 2021)

tsao said:


> Seeing how you're emotionally inept no wonder you don't understand some people may love their countries.


Am I emotionally inept? Didn't think I was, though I do wonder what it would be like to be a sociopath. Emotions are pointless things most of the time that are better ignored, diverted or suppressed (they had some evolutionary advantage but much like the thing that says "food is gonna get rare, gobble down all that fat" then today they serve very little purpose).

I can also see how people love their countries as it were. However grousing about things they can not change for them seems like a waste of effort. "Oh well. That sucks. What's for dinner?" makes life far more than dejection because of things way outside your control.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 15, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Am I emotionally inept? Didn't think I was, though I do wonder what it would be like to be a sociopath. Emotions are pointless things most of the time that are better ignored, diverted or suppressed (they had some evolutionary advantage but much like the thing that says "food is gonna get rare, gobble down all that fat" then today they serve very little purpose).
> 
> I can also see how people love their countries as it were. However grousing about things they can not change for them seems like a waste of effort. "Oh well. That sucks. What's for dinner?" makes life far more than dejection because of things way outside your control.


I cut my talk here. I really am being as tolerant as I can be.

All I wish for is hope you will never have to experience similar things. Cut your talk to me as well, if you will.
// eot

But back to Taiwan topic - National day is coming soon! Can't wait to watch the livestream again  Last year the military parade was amazing, wonder what do they prepare for this year


----------



## Jayro (Sep 15, 2021)

tsao said:


> National day is coming soon! Can't wait to watch the livestream again  Last year the military parade was amazing, wonder what do they prepare for this year


I wish to visit Taiwan someday, I want to experience the street food and nightlife. Looks very fun.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 15, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I wish to visit Taiwan someday, I want to experience the street food and nightlife. Looks very fun.


I want C-19 to end so I can visit my bro ;_; Given I'm a food lover I just want to taste every single dish Taiwan has to offer.

When going on trip, make sure to step by Houtong Cat Village.  Lots of kitties


----------



## sailr (Sep 15, 2021)

I know this is an English website, but please allow me to say a few words to the landlord in traditional Chinese！
你那所謂的中華民國早在1949年就死了，換句話說，當孫中山去世時，真正的中華民國就已經滅亡了，對於台灣以及大陸等一系列問題，都只是歷史遺留產生，至少有一點可以進行思考，如果蔣介石，也就是台灣口中的蔣中正，真的發展了對民族有用，有利於人民的幫助，那麼為什麼會丟失蒙古，被共產黨擊敗導致退回台灣，在大陸的那麼多年，民國的黃金10年年年饑荒，金圓券快速貶值，二戰時期丟失了半個中國，解放戰爭時期退回台灣，20年後被踢出聯合國，這裡是一個遊戲論壇，而不是一個應該討論政治挑撥各民族地區人民矛盾的地方！或者各種意義上來說你只是一個想惡心各民族同胞的人，至少任何一個中文使用者（包括繁體）都不會說出“我不冰冷”我是一個中華民國的小男“，我並不想和你產生對於任何政治的碰撞，台灣問題是遲早的事，人民才是國家的主人，至少毛時期如此，為什麼敵人想要抹黑共產黨，抹黑蘇聯，抹黑中共，讚美美國，這只是對歷史醜惡的洗白，對美國以及資本主義醜惡嘴臉的掩蓋，再見！我一秒也不想和你回答任何問題 


EDIT: Google translate to the rescue: 

Your so-called Republic of China died as early as 1949. In other words, when Sun Yat-sen passed away, the real Republic of China had already perished. For a series of issues such as Taiwan and the mainland, they were only left over from history, at least one thing. We can think about it. If Chiang Kai-shek, also known as Chiang Kai-shek in Taiwan’s mouth, really developed useful to the nation and helpful to the people, then why would he lose Mongolia and be defeated by the Communist Party and return to Taiwan? After so many years in the mainland, the Republic of China’s Golden 10 years of famine every year, the gold dollar coupons quickly depreciated, lost half of China during World War II, returned to Taiwan during the War of Liberation, and was kicked out of the United Nations 20 years later. This is a game forum, not a forum that should discuss politics to instigate the people of various ethnic regions. Contradictory place! Or in various senses, you are just a person who wants to disgust compatriots of all nationalities. At least any Chinese user (including traditional Chinese) will not say "I am not cold" I am a boy from the Republic of China. I don't want to talk to If you have any political collision, the Taiwan issue is a matter of time, and the people are the masters of the country, at least during Mao’s time. Why do the enemies want to discredit the Communist Party, the Soviet Union, the CCP, and praise the United States? This is just a cleansing of the ugly history. Bai, covering up the ugly faces of the United States and capitalism, goodbye! I don’t want to answer any questions with you for a second


----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2021)

This is an English speaking forum, people. Posts not in English will be deleted.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 15, 2021)

Zajumino said:


> I would be too embarrassed to talk directly to these people.


They're not my masters, they can kiss my ass.


Zajumino said:


> Now, now, we should respect their right to free speech, especially since it cannot be readily exercised where they come from.


Supporting their silly regime is something they can do within their national circlejerk. They can come back once they develop something beyond loving CCP.


----------



## Lamhirh (Oct 1, 2021)

Taiwan is an inseparable part of China's territory since antiquity and "both the 1943 Cairo Declaration and the 1945 Potsdam Declaration have reaffirmed in unequivocal terms China's sovereignty over Taiwan as a matter of international law.

Currently *fifteen states* recognise Taiwan as the ROC (and thus do not have official relations with Beijing, The Vatican being an odd exception): Guatemala, Haiti, Honduras, Paraguay, Nicaragua, Eswatini, Belize, Saint Lucia, Saint Vincent And The Grenadines, Marshall Islands, Saint Kitts And Nevis, Palau, Tuvalu, Nauru, The Vatican..


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Oct 20, 2021)

Deleted member 568468 said:


> What are your thoughts on that? Do you think USA and the allies will help Taiwan in case a war would break out? Or rather Taiwan will sadly succumb into the PRC regime against people's will?


Like the Southern US states were kept in the union in the American Civil War? According to a survey, an incredible amount of Americans would secede from the USA. (https://dailyvoice.com/new-york/whi...mericans-who-want-to-secede-by-region/812724/) Of course, Washington would use force to prevent this once again. Are Taiwanese willing to defend them against evil Washington? Why not?
Should Beijing intervene in order to save them?
This is what you are basically saying. It is ridiculous. The Taiwan question is a Chinese question. If the Taiwanese government is smart, they will make a deal with Beijing along the lines of one country, two systems. As long as they don´t oppose Beijing, they can go ahead with same-sex marriage, ebay, wikipedia and other things worth dying for. Beijing will act in this century, there is no doubt about it. If they wait too long, their claim gets weaker over time.


----------



## ElSasori69 (Oct 20, 2021)

If things go to the worse, Taiwan is done, no country can really do nothing against China, the only reason they haven't do something drastic until now is just to maintain a good face to the world, but I think as soon as they get enough wolrdwide influence, Taiwan is done.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Oct 21, 2021)

ElSasori69 said:


> until now is just to maintain a good face to the world


They have always claimed Taiwan and made it a requirement to have diplomatic relations. I don´t know what you are talking about. BTW the Republic of China also considers only one China and has more territorial claims than Beijing. Though with time this official stance will fade.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 21, 2021)

ElSasori69 said:


> If things go to the worse, Taiwan is done, no country can really do nothing against China, the only reason they haven't do something drastic until now is just to maintain a good face to the world, but I think as soon as they get enough wolrdwide influence, Taiwan is done.


I would still wait and see what goes for China vis a vis their population crash, economic crash (I have not kept up with the coal and housing crash this last week or so to know if they plugged those holes yet but neither were particularly black swan events nobody predicted, similarly they keep being underbid for cheap labour), water (between pollution and lack of it then that is measured in years and not decades), political instability (they are going rather authoritarian, even by China standards, rather quickly).
If belt and road gets locked in before those all become terminal, and the US does not implode, EU similarly limps along then Taiwan becomes war of pressure relief rather than training level for world dominance.


----------

